# Scott Speedster - Cable Adjustster Suggestions?



## SplijinX (Feb 18, 2005)

So I currently have a Scott Speedster built up with Shimano 105 and it rides quite nicely. I am currently looking into upgrading to Campy Chorus, so of course the derailleur cable routing will change. Here's some pictures of the current setup:



















Right now on my Shimano setup, I have Jagwire In-Line cable adjusters (link) and they come in handy for fine tuning when I switch rear wheels for the trainer. However with a Campy setup, the cable will travel a much shorter distance and probably have a nice bend to it. 

This is especially true since the cable enters at the headtube. Also the bosses aren't threaded, so regular barrel adjusters seem out of the question. Eliminating adjusters completely would give it a nice, clean look, but might make tuning a bit more tedious. Any comments or suggestions on this?


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

My scott is equiped with Chorus.... no fine tuning adjusters, you don't need it.
For the rear you have the adjuster on the derailleur and for the front adjust the cable tension and that's it.
I rode for now more then 2 years without adjuster.
Also for the routing :
Normally rear dr. cable stay on the right side of the sterring tube and the front der stay on the left side on the stering tube. Instead of this put the rear cable on the left side of the stering and front dr on the right side, the routing cable at the handlebar will be much smooth. You just have to cross the cables under your frame.
I took some pictures, sorry for the quality
Cheers


----------



## altheg (Apr 10, 2006)

Crazy Attacker, do you have the CR! frame? I just got my Team Issue and adopted this strategy for cable routing. However since the diameter of the tube is so big, the cables seems to tuoch the tube especially near the cross. Are you using some frame protection on the bottom of your down tube?


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry for the late answer
Yes you are right where the cables are crossing the cable could touch the frame, so I bought clear tape for Hockey stick well and can be removed easy without damage.
But I noticed that the cables touch the frame only when the cables are not in tension (example : 39-15) otherwise the don't touch.
No need to lubrify the cable at the crossing section.
How do you love your CR1?
Cheers


----------

